# ozone generator



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 23, 2011)

what does it do for the plants and it is hooked up to the exhaust fan it has a varable knob on it and makes a buzzing crackling sound and just gets louder when i turn it up i just dont know what it is or does


----------



## Jericho (Mar 23, 2011)

Ozone (O3) is a gas composed of 3 oxygen atoms combined in a ring. Ozone itself is a blue coloured gas, which has a distinct odour, and is about one and a half times heavier than air. When it is under pressure, it is an unstable gas that decomposes readily into molecular oxygen.

They wipe out unwanted odours and render the air clean and fresh before reverting back to oxygen. 

Google is our friend. Was thinking of getting one of these. They control odour and bacteria in the air by the above method.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks j it came with the grow box installed in the exhaust fan i have it turned off cause i didnt know what i or the plant would benifet from it other then raise my elec.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

be careful with it and DO NOT use it until you read of its harmful properties. it can kill you and your plants.

it can be useful for smells. but i returned mine to DH. waste of money, just buy a carbon filter and be safe.



if it was free i would remove it and sell it to get a carbon filter! 


eace:


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 23, 2011)

its hooked to the exhaust fan inside .can i just use a vent hose and run it out side ,dont want to kill my fam for mj now thats one more thing to worry about now im hating my grow cabinet


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

yea, you caaaaaaan

but then you add to ground level ozone (pollution). i would just not use it, and hook up a carbon filter to the exhaust (blowing into filter).


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 24, 2011)

that means i would have to replace the exhaust for another and go with your recomendation cause its fixed into the exhaust and find a filter and a blower thanks for the info


----------



## Real78 (Mar 24, 2011)

Please show a pic of it. 

Thanks


----------



## woodydude (Mar 24, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> yea, you caaaaaaan
> 
> but then you add to ground level ozone (pollution). i would just not use it, and hook up a carbon filter to the exhaust (blowing into filter).



I never gave a thought to hooking my filter up so that I exhaust INTO it.
I have mine arranged so that my fan sucks air through the filter, then through cooltube 1, then the fan, then pushing air into cooltube 2 and outt hrough a window.

Would I be better having my filter at the end of the chain instead of the beginning?
Thanks W


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 24, 2011)

what is the best way to vent my grow box from the inside out or the blower out of the box blowing fresh air and venting out to a carbin filter or blower in box sucking air through a carbin filter out through the cool tube and out the window any suggestions


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 24, 2011)

i gotta go with OGKushman on this one.. i have one.. but unless you have it inline somehow and being vented outside.. i wouldnt use this.. it doesnt really work all that great imo.. and carbon filter is WAY better.. peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2011)

I remember when they were selling those things to PPL for thier homes. We bought one and hated the smell so much we didnt use it,,and boy am I ever glad,cause I hear they now know they can be dangerous.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2011)

I found this.

How is Ozone Harmful?

The same chemical properties that allow high concentrations of ozone to react with organic material outside the body give it the ability to react with similar organic material that makes up the body, and potentially cause harmful health consequences. When inhaled, ozone can damage the lungs (see - "Ozone and Your Health" -www.epa.gov/airnow/brochure.html). Relatively low amounts can cause chest pain, coughing, shortness of breath, and, throat irritation. Ozone may also worsen chronic respiratory diseases such as asthma and compromise the ability of the body to fight respiratory infections. People vary widely in their susceptibility to ozone. Healthy people, as well as those with respiratory difficulty, can experience breathing problems when exposed to ozone. Exercise during exposure to ozone causes a greater amount of ozone to be inhaled, and increases the risk of harmful respiratory effects. Recovery from the harmful effects can occur following short-term exposure to low levels of ozone, but health effects may become more damaging and recovery less certain at higher levels or from longer exposures (US EPA, 1996a, 1996b).


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> I never gave a thought to hooking my filter up so that I exhaust INTO it.
> I have mine arranged so that my fan sucks air through the filter, then through cooltube 1, then the fan, then pushing air into cooltube 2 and outt hrough a window.
> 
> Would I be better having my filter at the end of the chain instead of the beginning?
> Thanks W


short. yes.

i am a pioneer of this. LoL

i even had to explain to a shop owner that i have been doing it since day one.


now, why it works better: if you blow all your air into a filter, then all the air is sucked from the room and blown into the filter. if there is a leak, so what! the fan is sucking stink into the leaks and filtering them.

if you suck in FROM the filter, and have a small leak in the system (I have YET to see a perfectly sealed hood and i own EIGHT), then smell is PRESSURIZED from the room without ever entering the filter.

so simple i dont know why any person would suck from a filter.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

weedhopper, we were sold one in 2001. my father passed from stage 3 renal failure last feb. I am not blaming the device one bit, but we purchased one for 800$ to help with his heart/lung condition. We were sold snake oil. Plain and simple. It did not help my pop...it only could have take away some time he had by aggrevating his lung disease caused by heart disease (caused by rheumatic fever at 6 months old).


I didnt want to get all high and mighty this thing is deadly on everyone but they are not safe and are sold as air purifiers.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 24, 2011)

yea ive seen people build boxes around the filter. basicly the air from the room blows into and thru the filter and fills the box. the air inside the box is exausted outside.. also ive seen people put the Ozone Gen inside this box.. but idk.. my room is seald so i just run my carbon filter in the room to scrub the air..


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 25, 2011)

so explane to me how i should do the venting system i was going to use a blower to suck air from out side the cabinet to the cool tube then out to a carbin filter then a fan bringing fresh air in the cabinet and install an exhaust out the top of it mabe a bathroom exhaust or tee it to the filter just want to make sure it doesnt get hot with a 600w mh/hps lighting or is it over kill ..........i just want it as effeient as possiable i have a pic of new cabinet on my journal


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you got it ^^


----------

